# Bluetooth won't start (Solved)

## Featherfoot

I have been having trouble getting Bluetooth to work on my amd64 system for a while.

The latest issue is that it won't even start, although it did start with other systems. I need some advice on how to fix it.

Here's what's happening: I"d appreciate your advice.

bopper download # hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB

        BD Address: 00:02:72:C8:5F:10  ACL MTU: 1021:8  SCO MTU: 64:1

        DOWN 

        RX bytes:1244 acl:0 sco:0 events:70 errors:0

        TX bytes:782 acl:0 sco:0 commands:70 errors:0

        Features: 0xbf 0xfe 0xcf 0xfe 0xdb 0xff 0x7b 0x87

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3 

        Link policy: RSWITCH SNIFF 

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT 

bopper download # hciconfig hci0 up

Can't init device hci0: Invalid request code (56)

bopper download # rfkill list bluetooth

0: hci0: Bluetooth

        Soft blocked: yes

        Hard blocked: no

bopper download # rfkill unblock bluetooth

bopper download # rfkill list bluetooth   

0: hci0: Bluetooth

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

bopper download # hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB

        BD Address: 00:02:72:C8:5F:10  ACL MTU: 1021:8  SCO MTU: 64:1

        DOWN 

        RX bytes:1866 acl:0 sco:0 events:105 errors:0

        TX bytes:1173 acl:0 sco:0 commands:105 errors:0

        Features: 0xbf 0xfe 0xcf 0xfe 0xdb 0xff 0x7b 0x87

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3 

        Link policy: RSWITCH SNIFF 

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT 

bopper download # hciconfig hci0 up       

Can't init device hci0: Invalid request code (56)

bopper download # lsusb -s 005:002

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0a5c:21e8 Broadcom Corp. BCM20702A0 Bluetooth 4.0

bopper download # lsusb -s 005:002 -v

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0a5c:21e8 Broadcom Corp. BCM20702A0 Bluetooth 4.0

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class

  bDeviceSubClass         1 

  bDeviceProtocol         1 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0a5c Broadcom Corp.

  idProduct          0x21e8 BCM20702A0 Bluetooth 4.0

  bcdDevice            1.12

  iManufacturer           1 Broadcom Corp

  iProduct                2 BCM920702 Bluetooth 4.0

  iSerial                 3 000272C85F10

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          218

    bNumInterfaces          4

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0011  1x 17 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0011  1x 17 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0019  1x 25 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0019  1x 25 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0021  1x 33 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0021  1x 33 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0031  1x 49 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0031  1x 49 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x84  EP 4 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x04  EP 4 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        3

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass       254 Application Specific Interface

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Device Firmware Update

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 

      iInterface              0 

      Device Firmware Upgrade Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                             9

        bDescriptorType                    33

        bmAttributes                        5

          Will Not Detach

          Manifestation Tolerant

          Upload Unsupported

          Download Supported

        wDetachTimeout                   5000 milliseconds

        wTransferSize                      64 bytes

        bcdDFUVersion                   1.10

can't get device qualifier: Resource temporarily unavailable

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

bopper portage # emerge --info bluez 

Portage 2.2.26 (python 2.7.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.21-r2, 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_970_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16429452 total,  13051628 free

KiB Swap:    1021948 total,   1021948 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 09 Mar 2016 01:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.3.5-r2::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3-r1::gentoo, 1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo                                                                                                                   

    location: /usr/portage                                                                                               

    sync-type: rsync                                                                                                     

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000                                                                                                      

x-portage                                                                                                                

    location: /usr/local/portage                                                                                         

    masters: gentoo                                                                                                      

    priority: 0                                                                                                          

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                                  

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"                                                                                                

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                             

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"                                                                                                       

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                              

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="3dnow X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl acpi aim alsa amd64 ao apache2 apm audiofile avahi berkdb bidi blas bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar caps cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cgi clamav cli consolekit cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl cvs cxx dbi dbm dbus dbx dga directfb dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode enscript evo examples exif expat fam fastcgi fbcon firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran freetype ftp gcj gdbm gif gimp glamor glu gmp gnuplot gnutls gphoto2 gpm graphviz gsl gsm gstreamer guile gzip hal handbook hddtemp httpd iconv icq icu idn ieee1394 imagemagick imlib innodb introspection iodbc ipv6 jabber java java6 javascript jbig jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde kontact lapack lcms ldap libcaca libedit libgda libnotify libwww lm_sensors lua lzma lzo mad maildir matroska mikmod milter mime mmap mmx mmxext mng modules motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer msn multilib musepac mysql mysqli nas ncurses networkmanager nls nntp nptl nsplugin odbc offensive ofx ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp osc oscar oss pam pango pch pcntl pcre pdf perl php plasma plotutils png policykit portaudio posix postgres ppds pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw rdesktop readline rss ruby samba sasl sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session sharedext sharedmem simplexml smp sndfile snmp soap sockets socks5 speex spell sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream subversion suid svg symlink syslog sysvipc szip tcl tcpd theora threads tidy tiff timiditytk tokenizer truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wmf wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xft xine xinerama xinetd xml xnlrpc xosd xv xvid yahoo zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nouveau" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness menu trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-wireless/bluez-5.37::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="cups obex readline udev -debug -doc -extra-tools (-selinux) -systemd -test -test-programs" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"

bopper portage # 

I have verified that /etc/udev/rules.d/90-bluetooth.rules matches the default settings shown in the WikiLast edited by Featherfoot on Wed Mar 09, 2016 10:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebB

Anything in dmesg when you plug your USB bluetooth?

Use bbcode, your post will be most readable

----------

## Featherfoot

Thank you for your help. We're making progress.

I have located the driver package and installed it, but I don't see the exact file that it is looking for. i renamed the A0 file to A1 and it worked!

I can even copy files to my gentoo system.

Thank you for your help.

   13.935111] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   19.921039] usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 3

[   22.346144] usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 4 using ohci-pci

[   22.545010] usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0764, idProduct=0501

[   22.545014] usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[   22.545016] usb 4-1: Product: CP825AVR-G

[   22.545017] usb 4-1: Manufacturer: CPS

[   22.606097] hid-generic 0003:0764:0501.0004: hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [CPS CP825AVR-G] on usb-0000:00:12.0-1/input0

[26759.579444] usb 5-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

[26767.815439] usb 5-1: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci-pci

[26768.014348] usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0a5c, idProduct=21e8

[26768.014352] usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[26768.014354] usb 5-1: Product: BCM20702A0

[26768.014355] usb 5-1: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

[26768.014357] usb 5-1: SerialNumber: 000272C85F10

[26768.024313] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: chip id 63

[26768.026310] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM20702A1 (001.002.014) build 0000

[26768.026332] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e8.hcd failed with error -2

[26768.026334] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Patch brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e8.hcd not found

jc@bopper /etc/portage $ 

----------

